# Outback Terrain 299Tbh



## GMCSIERRA (Jul 16, 2014)

I think we have narrowed down the choices to a 2014 Outback Terrain 299TBH. The dealer I'm working with started with a price of $27,800 and is now offering to sell it to me at $25,725. It doesn't seem like a bad price for a model like this but I'm looking for feedback from this group as to whether this is a fair price for this Travel Trailer or not. Also, since it's at the end of the summer are their typically any incentives to buying an RV this time of year?

Thanks!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Might want to call Holmans RV in Cincinnati OH, or Lakeshore RV in Muskegon MI. Those are a couple large volume Outback dealers that sell at very aggressive prices. I bought my 2014 Outback from Tiara RV Sales in Elkhart IN and got the same price as what I was quoted at Holmans, although I had to haggle with them a little bit. Last October Keystone had a $1500 cash back incentive on Outbacks. I imagine they would have some type of incentive, but probably not till fall. Good luck!


----------

